# How many of you thank the farmer?



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I was just wondering if any of you thank the farmer that you hunt on there land. I know we sure do we give them a nice christmas basket maybe lend a helping hand 5 days a year at the ranch. Every little bit counts when it comes to these people they respect you for giving things back for getting to hunt. They probably could care less if you did, but when you do it lets them know you respect them also for letting them use there land whether it be Goose,Duck,Deer,Pheasant or any type of huniting.

Anyone else do the same?


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

I try to invite them over for a meal, or offer some of the game meat. Also take them out hunting or just shoot the bull with them for awhile.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Being often I travel a ways, I send a thank you note.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I send a card with a gift certificate to the nicest steak restaraunt within 45 minutes of their house.l


----------



## Scoonafish (Oct 9, 2005)

I hunt a buddy's farm. The unspoken rule is dont show up empty handed.
Bring some kind of lunch, help feed the cattle. Beer is always a welcomed gift. I just never took it for granted that I was being allowed to hunt his property.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I too hunt a my buddy's land. When I deer hunt I usually take 2 weeks off, about a week for hunting and a week for just helping him out, theres lots to do on a farm the works never done from fencing to feeding cattle to just getting the crops off. I will bring a nice gift along with a thank you card also. :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I bring them fish or pepper sticks.More often than not they tell me I dont have to give them anything.I also try to keep in touch year round.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I generally end up helping out during the busy times of the year or whenever he/they need help.

As was stated, never show up empty handed and always bring work gloves.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

I do not hunt any farm land but i would probably send them gift baskets that my mom puts together for pretty much any holiday and my dad and i would be more than happy to help them or give them game meat. Plus just bieng kind and courteaus goes a long way.


----------



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

A bottle of crown royal, it sure makes a difference when you show up with something and the farmer demands nothing. Cant wait till next fall.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

1. C-Mas Card
2. Dinner
3. Beers/Pop 
4. Phone Call(s) 
5. Meat
6. Pictures of the hunt
7. Pick-up any garbage on the farmers land

Made some great relationships over the years...


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

It's guys llike you that keep friendships going and thriving! :beer: 
I salute you


----------



## ClassicGun (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes we always give them gifts for the holidays.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

When we are in Canada....every farmer who's land we hunt on gets a $20 gift certificate at a local restuarant.

When we hunt in SW ND for pheasants....we take the farmer's family out for supper.We also have a fish fry one night with his family and buy a steer from him to be picked up the last day we are there.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

We give out a thankyou card with gift certificates to the local restraunt/s that we know the farmer likes. I always write a paragraph in the card giving my personal thanks and appreciation. No matter how we do hunting the land this is a must thing to do before we head back home. 
:beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

DeltaBoy said:


> 1. C-Mas Card
> 2. Dinner
> 3. Beers/Pop
> 4. Phone Call(s)
> ...


Yep...we also do a combo of these things for different farmers

Great list DeltaBoy


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I send a thank you note and some coffee.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok, heres a good one. A buddy of mine is a pretty big farm in the Petersburg area, a couple of minnesota boys gave them this for letting them hunt on some of his land.

1. Venison Jerky
2. Moose Steaks
and the best of all
3. 3 HORSE Roasts???

don't worry he didn't eat them, haha. I just thought I would share that.

I usually thank the farmer, see if he has a younger daughter, (my age, not a little girl, incase any of you were thinking that). lol, no pretty much the normal, christmas cards, pictures, or a couple of smoked pheasants from the trips to sodak. Laters.


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

My hunting partner and I help out quite frequently throughout the year in central mn, from bailing hay, moving cattle, loading silo's, repairing equipment,... the list goes on. A small price to pay to have prime hunting land at your fingertips.  . Helping out, gift certificates, thank you's, ITS WORTH EVERY PENNY...


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I try to treat my landowner friends well. I call or stop by to visit them frequently just to keep them reminded that I am thankful. i give them each a gift at the end of the season, and I usually try to match the gift with their needs and interests. Sometimes its a gift certificate, sometimes a gift basket, etc. However, I always try to purchase something in the closest town to not only show them that I care about rural ND, but also to give some business to the locals. I also make sure to talk to the clerk or store manager (usually one and the same in rural ND) as a subtle reminder to them that I could have bought my gifts in Bismarck.

Interestingly enough, I was talking to a buddy of mine recently about this very subject. His premise is that most ALL of us pay to hunt... some like me in time and gifts for landowners, others who more blatantly pay landowers with cash in a fee-hunting setting, and others who go through a guide or outfitter. It would take less time (and probably less money) for me to go through a fee-hunting system, but I like the freelance option better. Plus, most of my landowner friends consider me a friend, not a client or customer.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I could do better. I just give them a few birds or some meat or whatever I was hunting and I give them a picture of the hunt. Tha ranchers are usaully family friends of us though. :-?


----------

